# US Best



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Anyone have experience with them?



Yes! If you thought Corelogic was bad you had should run from these guys! Low pay and HIGH QC they will send you back to properties on No Charge orders to do things that were not on the original work order. It's a constant struggle with them.

they do pay quick or they used to.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Made lots of $$$ from them when they had BAC. Now do very little for them. Just hear and there. They still treat me very well. Pay is mediocre but is here in 2 weeks....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I was contacted by them about a year ago. They got pissy when I explained I could not do A/C, plumbing, electrical or roofing work because I am not licensed for that. Then they told me to hire the licensed people and coordinate the job. 

When I told them that requires a contractors license in Florida they told me that their other vendors in Florida do it so it was not really a big deal. 

I finally just told them I could not work for them. The person I spoke with really did seem clueless about the need to us licensed subcontractors.


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Gypos...Where are you located in Florida?


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yea not a big deal until something goes wrong. Then it doesn't really matter if you are at fault or not. Your insurance wont cover. They wont cover. You will be paying out of pocket.

It sucks in Florida. You cannot even change a leaky faucet or mount ceiling fan. Typical handyman/homeowner tasks.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

another company subbing someone elses work...

with the current state of the industry I would be extremely careful with any company with that type of business model...
Especially members of NAMFS


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

rrogers66 said:


> Gypos...Where are you located in Florida?


Between a rock and a hard place... Orange City


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

They contacted us and said they needed a contractor for a specific area..Low and behold, they were trying to get us to travel upwards of 100 miles out of the area we talked about originally..Never did one work order, told them to pound sand...lol


----------



## rrogers66 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am on the other coast. Brooksville


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

I was contacted by them last week, wondering if I would go remove 50 cuyds of debris for 1100 from a "previous contractors bid". I told them I would be happy to if they threw on a $1100.00 trip charge.. Never heard from them again...


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

make sure you get quoted price on a work order before you do anything,or you will get screwed,accounting does'nt return phone calls,and people you email say they'll check into it and you never hear from them until they want something again,did pay fast on what they paid.


----------

